# Where can I buy egg whites?



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Where in the UK can I actually buy egg whites? do they sell them here?

Edit: I reckon some people might be able to make use of this link so thought I'd post it up here;

http://www.twochicks.co.uk/sport.php

Reason for posting; I learned something from it.


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

sainsbury's mate or find a golds gym


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Myprotein

Eggnation

Two chicks do them that's sold in some supermarkets


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

If I buy them, are they expensive for my diet, would I be better sticking to whey? I'm on kind of a low budget so I have to make do with what I can afford really... But I've been trying to find some sort of whole food with high protein content lately because it'd help my progress a lot so I've been told by a few people. Any advice?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I buy these from any waitrose mate, roughly £2.70 for a 15 egg White carton, pricey, but convenient.


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks good tbh, but if I'm honest with you I've never heard of Waitrose... Ever. Sainsbury's definitely rings a bell though, obviously haha. Can I basically buy them from any supermarket?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

never heard of waitrose?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

All supermarkets sell them, most give you a free yolk too, cool or what !


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

FitzTheMan said:


> Looks good tbh, but if I'm honest with you I've never heard of Waitrose... Ever. Sainsbury's definitely rings a bell though, obviously haha. Can I basically buy them from any supermarket?


Google two chicks then put in your post code it will tell you the closest supermarket that stocks them not all sainsburys stock them.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

how do you take it, just out of the carton or cooked?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I use this chap http://www.titanics.co.uk/acatalog/Pasteurised_Egg_White.html

£10 delivery


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

aka said:


> how do you take it, just out of the carton or cooked?


I just pour it in my protein shakes.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

makros! there really cheap there


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

You just put them in your shakes? Don't they have the same salmonella property as normal eggs, or is that only in the yolk? Are they worth investing in guys, how much protein per 100g, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

I wish my missus had never heard of Waitrose, costing me a ****ing fortune for basics like fruit and veg. Apparently that's our local shop now, that and M&S


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mish said:


> I wish my missus had never heard of Waitrose, costing me a ****ing fortune for basics like fruit and veg. Apparently that's our local shop now, that and M&S


Better get some overtime in mate lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

30 large eggs for £3


----------

